# an email from VHI re claims but no link on VHI website. no ICON



## NOAH (30 Jan 2013)

This has me stumped and I hate been beat by technology.  I had a travel claim with VHI and got paid etc then I get an email advising me I can check claim details online BUT I cant as I cant find it anywhere!!  I emailed VHI and got a reply back saying, log in and click on the ICON my messages.  Sounds simple but I can see no ICON saying my messages.  I have tried Chrome, IE8, FIREFOX, SAFARI and no joy.

Is this a joke?

any help appreciated.

I have emailed VHI again but no reply yet.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jan 2013)

Hi Noah,

I'm using Firefox.

When I log in I see this on the top left-hand corner:

     Welcome to      _My_*Vhi*, Sue Ellen 

     Take a tour         


 View your messages in    My Messages                          Buy Travel Insurance  



 



My Policy details are under this and My Claims straight across from that

I sometimes find it hard to actually log in so perhaps the problem lies therein. You should see a Logout option on the top right-hand corner.


----------



## NOAH (31 Jan 2013)

thanks for reply,  its now sorted and it was not my fault at all.  Apparently the policy was under my wifes name and even though I was allowed to log in with my name I was not able to see policy details in full ie messages.  So the registration was switched from my name to my wifes and got new password and voila all appeared.

This has taken 2 years by the way. 

I hope you understand all that!

noah


----------

